
Sourcehut Successful Enough to Hire an Employee - kick
https://sourcehut.org/blog/2019-10-15-whats-cooking-october-2019/
======
robbya
Sourcehut's strategy of optional payments and amateur/typical/professional
tier pricing during the alpha period is really interesting. Their financials
are transparent so you can see that while many users don't currently pay, or
pay a less expensive tier, quite a few are paying.

Great to see an open source project succeeding like this!

